# Heart bypass



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

I have had some chest pain recently. After going to see the Dr, who sent me to Altrincham gen, I was then referred to Trafford Gen, who referred me to Manchester royal infirmary for catheter angiograph. It turns out I need a triple bypass .
So I am off the bike .


----------



## Threevok (4 Nov 2019)

Very sorry to hear that mate. 

Hope all goes well for you and you are back to it, better than ever, very soon


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2019)

Hope it all goes well and you're back on the bike sooner rather then later.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> I have had some chest pain recently. After going to see the Dr, who sent me to Altrincham gen, I was then referred to Trafford Gen, who referred me to Manchester royal infirmary for catheter angiograph. It turns out I need a triple bypass .
> So I am off the bike .



Sorry to hear that, my best wishes for a quick recovery
.


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

Bit of a shock. I dont drink, smoke, eat reasonably healthily cycle about 5000 miles a year.
ITS SO UNFAIR! lol.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Bit of a shock. I dont drink, smoke, eat reasonably healthily cycle about 5000 miles a year.
> ITS SO UNFAIR! lol.


My BIL was exactly the same, so far he's had 2x triple by-passes


----------



## si_c (4 Nov 2019)

Damn, that's brutal, sorry to hear!

As above glad they picked it up early - do you have any idea when they plan to do it?


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My BIL was exactly the same, so far he's had 2x triple by-passes


So it is not necessarily the end of it after the op. Hope B.I.L is ok now.


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

si_c said:


> Damn, that's brutal, sorry to hear!
> 
> As above glad they picked it up early - do you have any idea when they plan to do it?


No not yet.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> So it is not necessarily the end of it after the op. Hope B.I.L is ok now.


He was told they last 15 years & almost to the week 15 years later they had to replace the original ones. But simple in & out 2 day recovery time I think it was


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> He was told they last 15 years & almost to the week 15 years later they had to replace the original ones. But simple in & out 2 day recovery time I think it was


Perhaps they should install a zip.


----------



## si_c (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Perhaps they should install a zip.



That would be an interesting party trick...


----------



## Phaeton (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Perhaps they should install a zip.


It is now classed as a routine operation, easy for me to say when I'm not facing it & it's pointless me saying don't worry, but I will & no doubt you will also. He has other complications not associated with his heart, but I understand life can go back to normal once done.


----------



## si_c (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> No not yet.



Best wishes for the OP though, keep us informed. Hopefully you'll have a full recovery - as @Phaeton says it's a far more routine operation these days than it used to be and you should be back up on your feet within a few days. Just take things easy in the meantime!


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

I had one in 2012. I had no idea that I needed it. Some people get a keyhole procedure but mine was a full-on "split the sternum down the middle" jobby. It left my chest feeling a bit tender for some time but I was allowed back on my bike after six weeks. It felt like I'd been given a completely new set of legs.
Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I had one in 2012. I had no idea that I needed it. Some people get a keyhole procedure but mine was a full-on "split the sternum down the middle" jobby. It left my chest feeling a bit tender for some time but I was allowed back on my bike after six weeks. It felt like I'd been given a completely new set of legs.
> Wishing you all the very best.


Thank, good to know. I was hoping for some real world experience. They did say that they were suprised I did so much cycling. I dont drive/have access to a car, and what I could do with a decent ticker.
How long were you in for?


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2019)

Good luck. Glad it's caught early. I know 2 people that were caught after a heart attack. One isn't with us.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Nov 2019)

Again not personal experience but the BIL, they did all 3 of his through an artery in the leg, he was awake for the whole procedure


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Thank, good to know. I was hoping for some real world experience. They did say that they were suprised I did so much cycling. I dont drive/have access to a car, and what I could do with a decent ticker.
> How long were you in for?


I had an angiogram on Friday afternoon and they wouldn't let me go home, saying "we are going to operate tomorrow". It came as a complete shock. They found it hard to believe that I was cycling about eighty miles a week and had no symptoms. Hammersmith Hospital didn't have a post-op bed until the next Tuesday so I they held me hostage until then. I lived only a mile away but I think they were concerned that I might keel over at any moment and it wouldn't look good if they had let me out. I had the op on Tuesday and came round with a very sore chest late in the evening, doped up with synthetic opiates. I was discharged a week later. I was running a tiny company at the time and the two of us were in the middle of a large potentially lucrative contract and we couldn't afford to slow down. I started work again within 24 hours of leaving hospital. The whole episode seemed utterly surreal! Still does.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2019)

Sorry to hear that, all the best and you'll be back on your bike before you know it


----------



## Cycleops (4 Nov 2019)

Must have come as a bit of a shock to learn you have a dodgy ticker but better that than something worse down the line. The posts from those who have gone through the same procedure are very reassuring so I don't think you need to worry. I'm sure you'll be back on the bike again in no time. Good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I had an angiogram on Friday afternoon and they wouldn't let me go home, saying "we are going to operate tomorrow". It came as a complete shock. They found it hard to believe that I was cycling about eighty miles a week and had no symptoms. Hammersmith Hospital didn't have a post-op bed until the next Tuesday so I they held me hostage until then. I lived only a mile away but I think they were concerned that I might keel over at any moment and it wouldn't look good if they had let me out. I had the op on Tuesday and came round with a very sore chest late in the evening, doped up with synthetic opiates. I was discharged a week later. I was running a tiny company at the time and the two of us were in the middle of a large potentially lucrative contract and we couldn't afford to slow down. I started work again within 24 hours of leaving hospital. The whole episode seemed utterly surreal! Still does.


Mine was on Friday. They kept me in until Saturday PM. IT was touch and go if I would be kept in.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Thank, good to know. I was hoping for some real world experience. They did say that they were suprised I did so much cycling. I dont drive/have access to a car, and what I could do with a decent ticker.
> How long were you in for?



I had Angina in 2008, 4 stents fitted, heart attack in 2016, another stent fitted. They've spotted yours before it up and bit you on the arse, get the op done, do the cardiac rehab, listen to you're doctors and you'll be back on your bike in a few weeks.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2019)

Crikey Leaway, that must have been a shock to hear.
Like you say, it's not really what you expect for active, healthy people like us and seems to go against all the accepted wisdom we live our lives by.
Is there any family history of similar conditions?
My dad has suffered I'll health for as long as I can remember and was certainly on a downhill slope from when he was my age in his mid 40s. Stomach ulcers, blood pressure, rheumatism/arthritis and later heart attacks and strokes! I am adamant I will not end up the same way so try to stay fit and active with a healthy diet, unlike my dad who was not very active, often a bit overweight and a very high salt intake at every meal! Having said that, he is still here and is 81 but has had a very poor quality of life for the last 15-20 years.
I am hoping not to follow in his footsteps and so far looking good.
Fingers crossed for you to have a speedy recovery and hopefully this is just a 'minor' bump in the journey to an otherwise long and healthy life


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> So it is not necessarily the end of it after the op. Hope B.I.L is ok now.



Certainly not. I've no personal experience but a huge family history with my brother being the latest, and like you they were able to catch it before any attack but he was fitted with what turned out to be 7 stents from what we were originally were told was 5. He was back on the bike next day on the advice of his doctor despite shock and horror from all the amateur GP's. I also remember going to see my old man in hospital and him being told not to lie in his bed but get up and moving after his quadruple bypass. He was the worst man you could have said that to as the next time the nurses were begging my mum to get him into his bed as he kept running up and down the stairs to test his new heart. 

I also remember him passing away just short of 20 years later of a totally unrelated condition and the heart was bitter sweet, as it was still the strongest organ in his body which I always felt made things at the end a bit tougher than they otherwise needed to be. 

The point being, in the words of the great man himself, this is not the end, it's not even the beginning of the end........


----------



## si_c (4 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> ...



Advise these days is often to be as active as you feel you can manage - to a point of course - as this often aids recovery. The single largest problem with extended hospital stays is increased frailty and loss of mobilty and independence as a result, especially in the elderly.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2019)

si_c said:


> Advise these days is often to be as active as you feel you can manage - to a point of course - as this often aids recovery. The single largest problem with extended hospital stays is increased frailty and loss of mobilty and independence as a result, especially in the elderly.


Neither my oldman or brother were elderly, but I do know that the advice is normally as you say, active as you can manage. My brother for example spent one ride hiding behind me the following day, which is why I knew he wasn't well but he obviously got his confidence back because normal service was resumed the following day where I was struggling to keep up with him.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

Blimey O'Reilly, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2019)

Best wishes and hope it all goes well.


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Nov 2019)

Good luck and swift recovery.


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Nov 2019)

Having had 2 heart attacks, the last one in June 2007, and stents fitted as a result; I know how it affects your personality as well as your physical condition. Those around you tend to counsel that you should go for a less demanding lifestyle. Whereas the opposite is probably the more healthy route. I say probably because it depends on your condition. After the first heart attack I resolved to ride a bike again and to get under the hour within 12 months. Within 11 months I achieved 1.00.04 on a windy day in April, early season and the started to go backwards with awful pains in my legs, palpitations at night, and severe fatigue. After googling Atorvastatin I discovered the side effects of taking statins. My GP had increased my dosage from 40mg a day to 80mg a day. One side effect is exercise intolerance. I was a very angry person that my GP had not told me about the side effects. I could go on but that's another story.

At the time I had already started to play squash again. The point I'm making is that don't hold yourself back from exercise but do take it slowly. Allow sufficient time for the stents to bed in. After all you've got the rest of your life to recuperate.

Edit: Reread your post its an upcoming triple by pass so no stents involved. I think the advice is still sound though


----------



## Mrs M (5 Nov 2019)

Sending best wishes to you for a full recovery and a big hug 
xx


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

@Leaway2 you've obviously had a quite a shock with the diagnosis. I hope you're coming to terms with it.

As this thread has shown you there an awful lot of people out there with successful procedures in their past. I'll add myself to the list with a minor heart attack and stented in 2015 and brain haemorrhage January this year.

I'm fully recovered from both, living life to the full and at 65, literally, riding better than ever.

Don't underestimate the influence your overall fitness will have on your recovery. Your body is strong, your fitness will be a massive aid to a full recovery.

The NHS is a wonderful organisation. When we truly need them those people are there for us. Be a good patient and follow all the advice.

My one piece of practical advice would be to ignore all the "I was back on my bike in XX weeks." We are all different, don't let your expectations be raised only to be disappointed later. My stenting was minor compared with your procedure but it took me five months to get back on my bike. I walked and walked everywhere to maintain fitness and help recovery. A pair of walking boots would be a good investment.

Good luck.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2019)

@Leaway2 When are you going in for the procedure?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Nov 2019)

Just seen this, Leaway! 

I wish you every success with the operation and in your recuperation. 

Those hills are waiting for your return.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Nov 2019)

It was shock Skolly and a little depressing. No family heart problems other than Dad had a pacemaker.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> @Leaway2 When are you going in for the procedure?


They said it would be soon! I guess if it was really bad, they would have kept me in.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> They said it would be soon! I guess if it was really bad, they would have kept me in.


That was where I was going with the question, if they were concerned it would have happened already, but I know that is no conciliation & the waiting is the worst part.


----------



## AuroraSaab (5 Nov 2019)

Sorry to hear this, Leaway. What a huge shock. I've had issues with very bad palpitations in the past, though they have settled down now. Anything to do with your heart is always very worrying - it's the only one you've got. My arrhythmia caused me massive anxiety, panic attacks etc. It really helped to read about it online and realise that arrythmias and heart problems are very, very common and the outcomes are far better than they used to be. I've had a few heart monitors at Trafford General myself, and a couple of heart related trips to A and E at Wythenshawe too.

My brother in law had to have a valve replaced a few years ago. He was slim and exercised a lot and one small spell of feeling unwell after tennis led to his op. The surgeon said that any doctor would be happy to see him on the table - non smoker, healthy diet, good fitness - as complications were far less likely and the recovery would be easier. I am sure your doctor feels the same. Best wishes.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Nov 2019)

si_c said:


> Advise these days is often to be as active as you feel you can manage - to a point of course - as this often aids recovery. The single largest problem with extended hospital stays is increased frailty and loss of mobilty and independence as a result, especially in the elderly.


In the final meeting with the cardiologist , a few months after the operation, I asked if I should take it easy on the bike. He told me that I could ride as far and as hard as I wanted....."but it's probably not a good idea to enter the TdF…..". I reassured him that, reluctantly, I would make that sacrifice.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)

Ranulph Fiennes climbed Everest after his heart bypass. He was accompanied by a doctor, and he had to wear a medical device which measured his heart stats continuously. Alas, the device packed up but Fiennes kept this snippet from the good Doctor and carried on.

I daresay that by this time next year Leaway will be in the news as the first person to cycle up Everest...on a Brompton.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I daresay that by this time next year Leaway will be in the news as the first person to cycle up Everest...on a Brompton.


Backwards obviously none of this forward milarky


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Jan 2020)

-----------Update----------------
I had a quad heart bypass on the 13th of Jan (Monday). After the op I spent 3 days in ICU then on to the ward until Sunday when I was discharged. I am currently R and R'ing with my son and D.I.L (who are doing a great job of spoiling me rotten).
Apart from the the obvious chest cut, they "mined" my right leg for a vein. The cut goes from my ankle to my groin so I guess the pickings were slim. 
I am considering a tattoo of the tour de France with the grand depart at my ankle, the Paris finish at my groin, with the major climbs along the way or maybe the Man - Llandudno, with Eureka and Rhyl.
I am continuing to make notable progress every day and although still in pain, it is getting better. Hopefully back on the bike soon.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (28 Jan 2020)

Best wishes, Leaway. Keep active and get that heart working again.


----------



## si_c (28 Jan 2020)

Glad to hear it went well and you're now home. Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2020)

@Leaway2 firstly so sorry I didn't see this thread until now. I did notice you hadn't been on Strava for a while but I assumed it was just one of those things
I'm very glad to hear you're recuperating and the operation wen well. I hope to see you on the bike again with your sons soon.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jan 2020)

Leaway2 said:


> -----------Update----------------
> I had a quad heart bypass on the 13th of Jan (Monday). After the op I spent 3 days in ICU then on to the ward until Sunday when I was discharged. I am currently R and R'ing with my son and D.I.L (who are doing a great job of spoiling me rotten).
> Apart from the the obvious chest cut, they "mined" my right leg for a vein. The cut goes from my ankle to my groin so I guess the pickings were slim.
> I am considering a tattoo of the tour de France with the grand depart at my ankle, the Paris finish at my groin, with the major climbs along the way or maybe the Man - Llandudno, with Eureka and Rhyl.
> I am continuing to make notable progress every day and although still in pain, it is getting better. Hopefully back on the bike soon.


The scar on my leg sounds like yours. I too wondered why they wanted to harvest twenty three inches of vein, and came to the conclusion that they would prefer to have some spare at the end of the operation than have to dash down to Screwfix half way though.


----------



## eldridge (28 Jan 2020)

Good luck keep fighting.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2020)

Leaway2 said:


> -----------Update----------------
> I had a quad heart bypass on the 13th of Jan (Monday). After the op I spent 3 days in ICU then on to the ward until Sunday when I was discharged. I am currently R and R'ing with my son and D.I.L (who are doing a great job of spoiling me rotten).
> Apart from the the obvious chest cut, they "mined" my right leg for a vein. The cut goes from my ankle to my groin so I guess the pickings were slim.
> I am considering a tattoo of the tour de France with the grand depart at my ankle, the Paris finish at my groin, with the major climbs along the way or maybe the Man - Llandudno, with Eureka and Rhyl.
> I am continuing to make notable progress every day and although still in pain, it is getting better. Hopefully back on the bike soon.



Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jan 2020)

Glad all went well and hope you will soon be back on the bike. I am looking forward to seeing you again in Rhyl on the Manchester-LLandudno ride, maybe not this year but definitively next year. Look after yourself and best wishes.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jan 2020)

It’s interesting that they left it untreated for 2 and half months. 
Did they give you medicine and strict instructions to keep your heart rate low?
Could you “enjoy” Christmas?


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Feb 2020)

They gave me 2 dates for admission, each one they cancelled on the day. I did enjoy Christmas thanks, I didn't really feel any different. My "meds" did change, but not significantly.


----------

